
A Guiler’s Year of Racket - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=R-hy8xLlkHA
======
seisvelas
Interesting! Imagine a world in which GNU had been more successful in
developing their Hurd kernel and their vision of Guile as the general embedded
scripting language for GNU applications.

Had that happened, the GNU OS could have had a more unified look and feel,
unfettered by the chaotic bazaar that followed the rise of Linux.

